# had my first driver induce off on Wednesday



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

Still can't quite believe it happened as the level of driver incompetence involved managed to surprise even the cynic in me!

I was on a mid sized roundabout turning right (on the wife's mountain bike, due to my road bike being at station), I had priority and was indicating with my arm, I made eye contact with the driver that was waiting to feed on the roundabout, then within a second of taking my eye off the driver in order to check the road I was exiting onto was clear, I spotted movement in my peripheral and before I knew it I was on the bonnet!

She must have not looked in front of her when pulling off, and had assumed I'd have cleared the front of the car at the same rate as a driver would have, but I was on a slow mountain bike. 

Luckily I managed to hang on to the bonnet as she froze with her foot on the pedal instead of stopping when she hit me! I was driven on the car bonnet from one side of the roundabout to the other and it wasn't until the third lot of stamping my fist on the bonnet shouting "stop the f#####g car" that she finally snapped out of it and stopped.

If I hadn't hung on I would have slid off the bonnet (as I did when she finally stopped) and she'd have driven right over me, so it could have been a much more serious accident, as it is most of the damage is to the bike, my back flared up quite badly once the adrenaline dissipated but a couple of days rest and it seems almost back to normal.

It turns out the driver is related to the guys that run the corner shop next to the roundabout, who we have known for years and are good terms with. They've accepted it was her fault but are keen to settle privately rather than go through the insurance. I've said as long as I don't have to take any extended amount of time off work (self employed in physically taxing job) then I'm probably going to be happy to go down that route, as I could really do with getting the wife's bike back up and running asap, can't afford to front the repairs and really don't have the time to deal with paperwork and insurance companies.

Are there any pitfalls in me going down this route? Assuming by the end of the weekend everything is back to normal physically, I was planning on charging them for the 2 days off work + materials&labour for repairs to the bike.


----------



## Markymark (3 Nov 2017)

I'm sure more experts will come along but do not go privately. There could be damage and costs you are not aware of yet and I bet my wife's bike they'll get a massive shock and start being awkward when they realise that a new bike costs more than £50.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

Go through her insurance, she should report it anyhow

Have you reported to police if injured?
Get any injuries looked at my Dr or practice nurse if not A&E to get the paper trail in place

Look at accident advice sticky in commuting** for what to do


** MOD NOTE:
Also a sticky in General Cycling now


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

Markymark said:


> I'm sure more experts will come along but do not go privately. There could be damage and costs you are not aware of yet and I bet my wife's bike they'll get a massive shock and start being awkward when they realise that a new bike costs more than £50.


[QUOTE 5025730, member: 9609"]she needs her driving licence revoked - so pitfalls could be she runs someone else over. She actually kept driving when you were on the bonnet? did she not know you were there?

there doesn't seem to be a week go past on this forum without one of us getting mowed down by a moron - It just goes to show what utter rot gov stats are on how safe cycling is.

The standard of driving now is just shocking, the better the cars and trucks become the worse the driving gets, folk just seem to sit there and hope for the best.[/QUOTE]

There's no way she didn't know I was there, she just completely froze, it took me banging on the bonnet with the one hand that wasn't gripping on and a lot of shouting to snap her out it and take her foot off the throttle and brake!

I agree that she needs her licence revoked, but based on what little good the police seem to do even in events with much more serious injuries, my gut tells me it would be a complete waste of time, she'll still have her licence. will get a slap on the wrist at worse and it will take forever for me to get any compensation.


----------



## Markymark (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> There's no way she didn't know I was there, she just completely froze, it took me banging on the bonnet with the one hand that wasn't gripping on and a lot of shouting to snap her out it and take her foot off the throttle and brake!
> 
> I agree that she needs her licence revoked, but based on what little good the police seem to do even in events with much more serious injuries, my gut tells me it would be a complete waste of time, she'll still have her licence. will get a slap on the wrist at worse and it will take forever for me to get any compensation.


I would notify the police and notify the insurance company. This was a major deal and should be done properly. The police may well do nothing. The insurance will pay, assuming your side of the facts are undisputed, better than privately.

Going private is only for the driver to avoid their responsibilities - it does not help you.


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Go through her insurance, she should report it anyhow
> 
> Have you reported to police if injured?
> Get any injuries looked at my Dr or practice nurse if not A&E to get the paper trail in place
> ...



Nope I didn't report it to the police, at the time with all the adrenaline running I thought I was fine and it was just the bike that was damaged, so I didn't call them. It wasn't until a few hours after the event that I realised my back wasn't right.

e2a: The other complication is that I am not registered with a local doctor atm, so the earliest I will be able to be seen is Monday, possibly later in the week. Will it be too late by that point to act as evidence if I do go through her insurance?


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2017)

That sounds horrendous, I don't suppose there were witnesses?


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

Markymark said:


> I would notify the police and notify the insurance company. This was a major deal and should be done properly. The police may well do nothing. The insurance will pay, assuming your side of the facts are undisputed, better than privately.
> 
> Going private is only for the driver to avoid their responsibilities - it does not help you.



The one way dealing this privately would help me. is I could have money in my hands by Monday, the wife's bike repaired within a few days from that point and I can get on with my life. I'm not great these days at dealing with long running bureaucratic processes as still recovering from a period of severe depression. We're also planning on moving to France within the next 9-12mnths to further complicate matters if it does drag on.


----------



## Markymark (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> Nope I didn't report it to the police, at the time with all the adrenaline running I thought I was fine and it was just the bike that was damaged, so I didn't call them. It wasn't until a few hours after the event that I realised my back wasn't right.
> 
> e2a: The other complication is that I am not registered with a local doctor atm, so the earliest I will be able to be seen is Monday, possibly later in the week. Will it be too late by that point to act as evidence if I do go through her insurance?


I think you have 3 years. This isn't right. Do it properly.


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

Slick said:


> That sounds horrendous, I don't suppose there were witnesses?



There were loads although I only details off one of them, made the mistake of as


Markymark said:


> I think you have 3 years. This isn't right. Do it properly.



Isn't the 3 years for putting the claim itself in? Wouldn't the doctor argue that a week after the event they have no way of confirming it has anything to do with the accident?


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

Slick said:


> That sounds horrendous, I don't suppose there were witnesses?


There were loads as all of the kids were milling about as the school had just finished for the day, but I made the mistake of assuming that as I felt fine there and then I had no injuries and it was just damage to the bike, forgetting that with my already underlying back problems, it would take a few hours for me to know if there was anything wrong or not.


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> The one way dealing this privately would help me. is I could have money in my hands by Monday, the wife's bike repaired within a few days from that point and I can get on with my life. I'm not great these days at dealing with long running bureaucratic processes as still recovering from a period of severe depression. We're also planning on moving to France within the next 9-12mnths to further complicate matters if it does drag on.


I know Markymark is quite right, but I also reckon it's not for everyone. For what it's worth, I may take the cash and put it behind me.


----------



## Globalti (3 Nov 2017)

You MUST MUST MUST report this to the Police. The family don't want to claim off insurance because she is one of the 10% who aren't insured. She probably also got a relative to sit the test for her. If she's anything like my neighbour she is a grossly incompetent driver, too vain or stupid to admit she needs glasses and probably drives around in a state of distraction.

DO report this NOW, get an incompetent driver off the road.


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

Globalti said:


> You MUST MUST MUST report this to the Police. The family don't want to claim off insurance because she is one of the 10% who aren't insured. She probably also got a relative to sit the test for her. If she's anything like my neighbour she is a grossly incompetent driver, too vain or stupid to admit she needs glasses and probably drives around in a state of distraction.
> 
> DO report this NOW, get an incompetent driver off the road.



Is there a way of checking whether or not someone is insured just from their reg? What happens as a cyclist if you're hit by an uninsured driver, would you have to take the driver to court to get compensation as there is no insurance company to go through?


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> Nope I didn't report it to the police, at the time with all the adrenaline running I thought I was fine and it was just the bike that was damaged, so I didn't call them. It wasn't until a few hours after the event that I realised my back wasn't right.
> 
> e2a: The other complication is that I am not registered with a local doctor atm, so the earliest I will be able to be seen is Monday, possibly later in the week. Will it be too late by that point to act as evidence if I do go through her insurance?





NickNick said:


> The one way dealing this privately would help me. is I could have money in my hands by Monday, the wife's bike repaired within a few days from that point and I can get on with my life. I'm not great these days at dealing with long running bureaucratic processes as still recovering from a period of severe depression. We're also planning on moving to France within the next 9-12mnths to further complicate matters if it does drag on.


Go to minor injuries. I can;t imagine waiting a few days is an issue if you still have symptoms. I've claimed for whiplash previously (car accident) and the symptoms didn't make themselves known for a few days (as is often so...and no it wasn't a scam claim  )

If you're all ok and they stump up enough to cover all repairs, up to you

I'd still want it recorded against her insurance (if she has any as Globalti says) and with the police for stats purposes


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> Is there a way of checking whether or not someone is insured just from their reg? What happens as a cyclist if you're hit by an uninsured driver, would you have to take the driver to court to get compensation as there is no insurance company to go through?


MIB although think that might cover mostly support for recovery from injury rather than damage to property?


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2017)

Start here.

https://www.gov.uk/browse/driving/vehicle-tax-mot-insurance


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5025730, member: 9609"]she needs her driving licence revoked - so pitfalls could be she runs someone else over.[/QUOTE]
Indeed. Even if you settle this privately, she'd still have to tell her insurer else the policy will be invalid... and I bet she won't, as that's a major reason to settle privately, so if the insurer finds out somehow (maybe careless words from her or a relative) when she runs someone else over, they'll probably refuse to honour her insurance and whoever she hit will be left trying to extract blood from a stone or at least damages from someone it'll probably bankrupt. (Edit: good point above - I was forgetting about the MIB uninsured drivers scheme. So it's not quite as bad for the victim, but all other motorists are paying for it.)

[QUOTE 5025730, member: 9609"]there doesn't seem to be a week go past on this forum without one of us getting mowed down by a moron - It just goes to show what utter rot gov stats are on how safe cycling is.[/QUOTE]
There's 40,000 members on this forum and we ride more than most, so would about one report a week be that incredible? Especially as this one, while spectacular, fortunately seems to have ended up as a minor injury collision. See also https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/who-has-never-had-an-off.217837/


----------



## Globalti (3 Nov 2017)

If she is insured, she and her family are also hoping not to lose the no claims bonus.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

Globalti said:


> If she is insured, she and her family are also hoping not to lose the no claims bonus.


or the impact on premiums even if NCB protected hence not wishing to comply with the terms of their insurance


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Go to minor injuries. I can;t imagine waiting a few days is an issue if you still have symptoms. I've claimed for whiplash previously (car accident) and the symptoms didn't make themselves known for a few days (as is often so...and no it wasn't a scam claim  )
> 
> If you're all ok and they stump up enough to cover all repairs, up to you
> 
> I'd still want it recorded against her insurance (if she has any as Globalti says) and with the police for stats purposes



Didn't even know minor injuries units were a thing, thanks for that, looks like the walk in clinic in town doubles up as a minor injury unit, will go along tomorrow and get them to have a look at my back.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5025730, member: 9609"]
there doesn't seem to be a week go past on this forum without one of us getting mowed down by a moron - It just goes to show what utter rot gov stats are on how safe cycling is.
.[/QUOTE]
Firstly, sorry to hear of your crash @NickNick. I hope (a) no injuries appear after the shock has worn off and (b) you get it sorted OK.

However, @User9609 , we don't get to hear of the almost countless journeys where someone isn't mowed down by a moron. We only hear of the Bad Stuff and that's what sticks in the mind. What is so memorable about a ride where Nothing Happened? So I'd take issue with your statement that "It just goes to show what utter rot gov stats on how safe cycling is". For a view comparing rides where people were killed or seriously injured versus those who weren't, while cycling in London, have a look here:https://www.gicentre.net/blog/2013/11/24/risk-cycling-and-denominator-neglect


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> However, @User9609 , we don't get to hear of the almost countless journeys where someone isn't mowed down by a moron.


Actually, we do, some of them, but they're lumped into the "Your ride today" (which I'll catch up with some time around 2019 at current progress  ), "Tales from today's commute", "Tales from today's utility ride" and probably others, whereas bad stuff more often gets a new thread.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> accepted it was her fault but are keen to settle privately rather than go through the insurance.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Actually, we do, some of them, but they're lumped into the "Your ride today" (which I'll catch up with some time around 2019 at current progress  ), "Tales from today's commute", "Tales from today's utility ride" and probably others, whereas bad stuff more often gets a new thread.


Yes, because people are mostly looking for specific advice regarding an incident rather than just sharing their happy experience for that day


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Nov 2017)

Globalti said:


> The family don't want to claim off insurance because she is one of the 10% who aren't insured. She probably also got a relative to sit the test for her.



Did you really mean to write this, or did you accidentally copy it from the Daily Mail website?


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Nov 2017)

Globalti said:


> You MUST MUST MUST report this to the Police. The family don't want to claim off insurance because she is one of the 10% who aren't insured. She probably also got a relative to sit the test for her.


You got any proof of that?


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> View attachment 381578



I must admit this thread has me wandering whether she was even insured at all. Will try and work out later on if she is, there doesn't seem to be a specific way to find out online, but the .gov site @Slick posted can be used to check if a vehicle is taxed and iirc you can't tax an uninsured vehicle anymore.

If she isn't insured, I will get some money off them to cover my costs and then report to police. 

If she is insured, after reading all over your posts I'm leaning towards going through her insurance even if my back turns out fine, will just need to work out a way to get the wife's bike up and running again (can't believe one of the only times I've ever borrowed her bike, I've broken it so badly!) in the mean time. What sort of time frame do these things take (assuming there's just property claim and not injury) to resolve with the insurers? 

Will also spend some time this evening going through the crash advice thread.


----------



## Markymark (3 Nov 2017)

My guess is she is insured but thinks the bill will be a couple of hundred pounds so it's cheaper for her to pay cash than lose no claims. My next guess is when she gets the real bills she'll run a mile.

Tell insurers now and do it properly.


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

The shop in question has cctv cameras that should have caught the whole incident, is there any legal procedure I can use to get them to give me the relevant cctv footage seeing as it is covering public area? Or is it at their discretion seeing as its privately operated cctv? As much as I am on good terms with them, if I insist on going through insurance I'm not sure if they would voluntarily give me a copy.


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Did you really mean to write this, or did you accidentally copy it from the Daily Mail website?


If you're objecting to the random assumption that the bad driver is uninsured and faked her test, then crack on, but if you're challenging the 10% uninsured drivers stat, then it could be right - we don't actually know because of course, there is no register of uninsured drivers. I think the MIB claims it's about 3%, but even the most conservative report I found (the Telegraph) thought that was low and put 4%, whereas the Daily Mail reported 30%  The true answer is probably somewhere in between and I'm pretty sure I've seen insurer-run surveys come out about 10% (but of course some are from insurers trying to highlight their uninsured-driver-collision policy features).


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> I must admit this thread has me wandering whether she was even insured at all. Will try and work out later on if she is, there doesn't seem to be a specific way to find out online, but the .gov site @Slick posted can be used to check if a vehicle is taxed and iirc you can't tax an uninsured vehicle anymore.
> 
> If she isn't insured, I will get some money off them to cover my costs and then report to police.
> 
> ...


If there's no injury and she admits liability to the insurers, I reckon it should be resolved in a few weeks in terms of paying up for your bike, a separate issue to the injury
Tell the insurers that you were injured, try to get them to pay up at least for 10 sessions of private physio and then see how it goes. You have 3 years to actually lodge an injury claim

Your back was injured, thus report to the police, get them to deal with getting the CCTV etc. They should provide insurer details if the driver won't (which I think might be an offence)


----------



## jefmcg (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> The shop in question has cctv cameras that should have caught the whole incident, is there any legal procedure I can use to get them to give me the relevant cctv footage seeing as it is covering public area? Or is it at their discretion seeing as its privately operated cctv? As much as I am on good terms with them, if I insist on going through insurance I'm not sure if they would voluntarily give me a copy.


This may be something the police can do, but first you need to report the collision to them.

But I'd assume the recording is on a loop, so unless they've specifically saved it, it's probably been deleted. Automatically or manually if they are protecting their relative.


----------



## velovoice (3 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> This may be something the police can do, but first you need to report the collision to them.


yes, the police request the CCTV footage - not something you can do yourself, or at least not something you can expect a favourable response to.


----------



## NickNick (3 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> If there's no injury and she admits liability to the insurers, I reckon it should be resolved in a few weeks in terms of paying up for your bike, a separate issue to the injury
> Tell the insurers that you were injured, try to get them to pay up at least for 10 sessions of private physio and then see how it goes. You have 3 years to actually lodge an injury claim
> 
> Your back was injured, thus report to the police, get them to deal with getting the CCTV etc. They should provide insurer details if the driver won't (which I think might be an offence)




Thanks for all the advice everyone, will forget trying to cut corners and do this properly.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> I must admit this thread has me wandering whether she was even insured at all. Will try and work out later on if she is, there doesn't seem to be a specific way to find out online, but the .gov site @Slick posted can be used to check if a vehicle is taxed and iirc you can't tax an uninsured vehicle anymore.
> 
> If she isn't insured, I will get some money off them to cover my costs and then report to police.
> 
> ...


There's a link in the first post of Accident Advice, near the bottom, that will give you that information. Approx £4 to find out.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Nov 2017)

Nothing to stop you settling privately, if that's what you want to do.

Some advantages, as you've observed.

I agree when it comes to it they may baulk at the cost.

But you never know, just as we don't know if she has a licence/insurance or not.

If you do settle, it needs to be all but instant and worth your while.

How about £750 cash within 24 hours, or it's cops and insurance?

Which ever route you take, it's going to cause some strain on your relationship with the guys in the corner shop.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2017)

And to repeat the advice given by @vickster, get yourself checked out. You'll wake up sore in the morning.

Then get the bike checked. A written request to the shop owner, keeping everything above board & protecting yourself(then them) should get you access to any CCTV. But not always.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Nov 2017)

I’ve had three or four big ‘offs’ caused by dim witted driving. It’s a nuisance, but hopefully they learn, and don’t do it again. Most normal human beings would be affected by hitting a cyclist, hopefully enough to think more next time.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> And to repeat the advice given by @vickster, get yourself checked out. You'll wake up sore in the morning.
> 
> Then get the bike checked. A written request to the shop owner, keeping everything above board & protecting yourself(then them) should get you access to any CCTV. But not always.


He probably already did as it happened on Wednesday...he said he's feeling a little better but I'd still get checked if not just for record keeping


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Nov 2017)

Markymark said:


> ........I bet my wife's bike they'll get a massive shock and start .......



Your a man after my own heart Mark


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> Your a man after my own heart Mark


It was his wife’s bike that got totalled tho


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> Your a man after my own heart Mark


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> It was his wife’s bike that got totalled tho


read Marks post again Vickster


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5026403, member: 9609"]@Tim Hall
I doubt there is more than 500 regular contributors, and how do you know that everyone kncked off comes back onto the site to report what happened, I'm sure some just pack in cycling then and there and we never here from them again.
There was this survey
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-injury-survey.222247/
28% of those members who responded had a cycling related injury in the past 12 months. thats more than a quarter!
indeed those who have had an off will have been more likely to respond but likewise many who have been knocked off probably pack in cycling and CC.

*It's not a good situation out there, we are treated terribly on the roads, please don't play into the politicians and polices hands who would just love it if they felt nothing needs doing.*[/QUOTE]
Maybe it's time to try and turn that situation around. Both in how we treat such incidents and how they are treated by the police. Saying that someone should "Man The F*** Up", doesn't help the person who has been injured. You can read down many of the threads started after an incident such as this, and the blow to the confidence can be the hardest part to deal with.

I'm not having a go at you or anyone, just picking up on the piece in bold. Having been hit myself.

Edited to reflect the correction made in the quoted post


----------



## I like Skol (3 Nov 2017)

Just to chip in with my one experience of trying to settle a non-fault RTC privately. The private hire driver jerked me around for several weeks before disappearing. This left me with £200 for what should have been a £700-800 settlement for material loss. Since then I have ALWAYS gone by the book and followed the official route. You may not always be happy with the outcome but it is usually within reason and at least the guilty party has their card marked!


----------



## jefmcg (3 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5026403, member: 9609"]https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/hiviz3-jpg.381156/[/QUOTE]
That can't be what you meant to link to.


----------



## r04DiE (3 Nov 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Firstly, sorry to hear of your crash @NickNick. I hope (a) no injuries appear after the shock has worn off and (b) you get it sorted OK.
> 
> However, @User9609 , we don't get to hear of the almost countless journeys where someone isn't mowed down by a moron. We only hear of the Bad Stuff and that's what sticks in the mind. What is so memorable about a ride where Nothing Happened? So I'd take issue with your statement that "It just goes to show what utter rot gov stats on how safe cycling is". For a view comparing rides where people were killed or seriously injured versus those who weren't, while cycling in London, have a look here:https://www.gicentre.net/blog/2013/11/24/risk-cycling-and-denominator-neglect


Thank you, thank you, thank you, Tim! I have been looking for this for many months after seeing it a good while back.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5026403, member: 9609"]@Tim Hall
I doubt there is more than 500 regular contributors, and how do you know that everyone kncked off comes back onto the site to report what happened, I'm sure some just pack in cycling then and there and we never here from them again.
There was this survey
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-injury-survey.222247/
28% of those members who responded had a cycling related injury in the past 12 months. thats more than a quarter!
indeed those who have had an off will have been more likely to respond but likewise many who have been knocked off probably pack in cycling and CC.

It's not a good situation out there, we are treated terribly on the roads, please don't play into the politicians and polices hands who would just love it if they felt nothing needs doing.[/QUOTE]
Your survey that you link to is a self selecting population and the question asked doesn't differentiate between "self inflicted" injuries, such as rider clumsiness and injuries caused by being hit by other road users. Yet in your post above you seem to suggest the claimed 28% injury rate to mean only injuries caused by other road users. A whole lot more mathematical rigour is needed on your part I think.


----------



## r04DiE (3 Nov 2017)

I just want to add to the OP that for the good reasons pointed out by others in this thread, I would do the official route. Just wanted to chime in with my advice. All the best to you


----------



## crazyjoe101 (4 Nov 2017)

I would go through insurance for something like this, especially if there is even the slightest risk of ongoing back injury when you are self-employed in a physical job. I had a collision with someone recently and while we did settle privately, dealing with him was not pleasant and only happened after repeated threats to contact insurers for my damages instead, I did inform police for stats but they didn't follow up to my knowledge. If I'm unlucky enough to have it happen again in future I'd go down official route because although missed missed only one day of work - it could easily have been 1 year and the private agreement would have made claiming for that very hard afterwards.


----------



## User16625 (4 Nov 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Just to chip in with my one experience of trying to settle a non-fault RTC privately. The private hire driver jerked me around for several weeks before disappearing. This left me with £200 for what should have been a £700-800 settlement for material loss. Since then *I have ALWAYS gone by the boo*k and followed the official route. You may not always be happy with the outcome but it is usually within reason and at least the guilty party has their card marked!



How many incidents does it take for someone to refer to them as "always"?


----------



## Banjo (4 Nov 2017)

You can check online if a vehicle is insured.just google "check insurance".I checked a firms van I used last week. Theres another site for checking mot.

Ps site is called "ask MID "


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> I must admit this thread has me wandering whether she was even insured at all. Will try and work out later on if she is, there doesn't seem to be a specific way to find out online, but the .gov site @Slick posted can be used to check if a vehicle is taxed and iirc you can't tax an uninsured vehicle anymore.
> 
> If she isn't insured, I will get some money off them to cover my costs and then report to police.
> 
> ...



motor insurance database 

https://www.askmid.com/


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> You can check online if a vehicle is insured.just google "check insurance".I checked a firms van I used last week. Theres another site for checking mot.
> 
> Ps site is called "ask MID "


I think that’ll tell you if there’s a policy on the car, not whether the actual person driving was insured?


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> I think that’ll tell you if there’s a policy on the car, not whether the actual person driving was insured?



My link in the post before yours takes you to the motor insurance database and insurance can be checked there.

https://www.askmid.com/


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> My link in the post before yours takes you to the motor insurance database and insurance can be checked there.
> 
> https://www.askmid.com/


I think I was more wondering what information was provided, whether there is insurance, who the insurance provider is, who's insured?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Nov 2017)

If you end up bonnet surfing and having to yell for them to stop then the driver is seriously underequipped for being on the road.
For me this would have to be insurance and police. Going private is a cover up exercise, and may be trying to obscure a history of bad driving and accidents.
But then I'm a cynic by nature.


----------



## Maenchi (4 Nov 2017)

A friend of mine was knocked off due to a motorist opening his car door without looking, bike was damaged, bent forks/wheel handlebars brakes ,ect; (and more) skin abrasions, the driver offered £50, details were exchanged, in short; a letter from a solicitor including the cost from a bike shop for repairs was presented adding that official proceedings would commence unless he paid up, that went no further, he paid, I forget how much he forked out but it was enough.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> I think I was more wondering what information was provided, whether there is insurance, who the insurance provider is, who's insured?




They don't give details of who the insurer is just whether the vehicle is insured or not. I've had car insurance problems recently, my insurance company renewed my insurance but didn't put the details on the database, I got a letter off the DVLA telling me the car wasn't insured and telling me to insure or SORN it.


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2017)

Right, so if they won't contact the insurer or give up the details, you'd need to go to the police or start legal proceedings


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Right, so if they won't contact the insurer or give up the details, you'd need to go to the police or start legal proceedings



Not in the sense that AskMID will give you the name of the insurance company for you to claim direct from them.

It won't give you the name of the insurance company's customer, but you don't need that because you are claiming from the insurance company,

http://www.askmid.com/askmidenquiry.aspx


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2017)

How do you find out who the insurance company is if you don't know? I think the solicitor told me after I was knocked off. When I've had car accidents, my insurance company has told me, other than in one case, the other parties insurer contacted me directly (it was such a non event for me, I'd even forgotten it happened after a day or two)


----------



## PK99 (4 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> How do you find out who the insurance company is if you don't know? I think the solicitor told me after I was knocked off. When I've had car accidents, my insurance company has told me, other than in one case, the other parties insurer contacted me directly (it was such a non event for me, I'd even forgotten it happened after a day or two)



Costs 4 squid but gives you insurance details without having to fib about being owner/ keeper. Designed for just these circumstances 

http://www.askmid.com/askmidenquiry.aspx


----------



## velovoice (4 Nov 2017)

PK99 said:


> Costs 4 squid but gives you insurance details without having to fib about being owner/ keeper. Designed for just these circumstances
> 
> http://www.askmid.com/askmidenquiry.aspx


Yep. I had no problems getting insurance company and policy number for the car that was driven into me a few weeks ago, in spite of the driver pretty patently giving me a false name. Doesn't matter. The VRN is the key, and the police now know who he is, even if I don't, and I have his insurance details in spite of his refusal to give them to me at the scene. 

As for the OP, please do go the official route. I had absolutely no damage to my bike and nothing but a few bruises and scrapes (nothing worse really than a clipless moment, injury-wise) but I want points on the driver's licence, a charge of driving without due care/attention (or whatever) and hopefully a lesson learnt. The driver in your collision "deserves" all that, and more, I'd say!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

PK99 said:


> Costs 4 squid but gives you insurance details without having to fib about being owner/ keeper. Designed for just these circumstances
> 
> http://www.askmid.com/askmidenquiry.aspx


That was £3·70 when they started their new mobile roadside service(due to misuse of the old system) so there must be a few using the service if they thought introducing a new one was worthwhile.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Nov 2017)

Sorry to read that you’ve been involved in such an accident @NickNick, but good news that you’re relatively unscathed.

I totally get the feeling of wanting to resolve the issue very quickly, but the above advice is spot on. Report it and go down the official route. It will take time, but it will make sure that you get back to where you were previously whilst acting as a record of the accident should this happen again in future.

I am in the early stages of resolving my recent incident and feel a lot better about proceedings now a short time has passed.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2017)

Markymark said:


> I'm sure more experts will come along but do not go privately. There could be damage and costs you are not aware of yet and I bet my wife's bike they'll get a massive shock and start being awkward when they realise that a new bike costs more than £50.


Sent my bill for repair to my bike after my rtc , £380 ......
If it was scratched or ripped it got quoted by the LBS for replacement, if it was a car then you would do the same.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> Nope I didn't report it to the police, at the time with all the adrenaline running I thought I was fine and it was just the bike that was damaged, so I didn't call them. It wasn't until a few hours after the event that I realised my back wasn't right.
> 
> e2a: The other complication is that I am not registered with a local doctor atm, so the earliest I will be able to be seen is Monday, possibly later in the week. Will it be too late by that point to act as evidence if I do go through her insurance?


I found the plod a waste of time, as i was not blocking the road they did not attend and even after i reported and made an appointment to see them they cancelled then came around 2 weeks later.


----------



## iancity (5 Nov 2017)

Mate got hit by a women on a roundabout, clear as anything her fault. They talked and she said she would rather settle privately, was fine until he started saying how much it cost (his helmet was £80, her boyfriend found one online at £10 so said that was all they would pay etc etc). eventually he said sorry, going insurance..they hicked as well until he showed them the camera footage he had, within 30 minutes of sending them the footage they agreed to pay his claim in full, and was in his bank account 4 days later


----------



## crazyjoe101 (6 Nov 2017)

iancity said:


> Mate got hit by a women on a roundabout, clear as anything her fault. They talked and she said she would rather settle privately, was fine until he started saying how much it cost (his helmet was £80, her boyfriend found one online at £10 so said that was all they would pay etc etc). eventually he said sorry, going insurance..they hicked as well until he showed them the camera footage he had, within 30 minutes of sending them the footage they agreed to pay his claim in full, and was in his bank account 4 days later


This is almost exactly what happened with my case but I still don't recommend that route if you've had a decent collision just in case some medical issue develops after, it would badly complicate making a claim for that if work is missed etc.
I mean on the one hand I am against the sort of modern culture of getting lawyer-ed up or suing etc. etc. but sometimes it just makes sense to make a claim.


----------



## steve292 (6 Nov 2017)

I haven't read the whole of this tread, so apologies if i'm repeating stuff.
You must IMHO, go through the correct channels with this.
If, as a driver you have been involved in an incident that involves injury you must report it to the law within 48 hours. When I was hit the PC told me that if I was ever hit off I should report it formally and get a number.
The driver also has to give you their insurance details. not to do so is an offence.

What you need to do is to first report it to the police.
Take photos of any bruising or injuries and see a doctor if you need one.
Then contact the drivers insurance company
Get the bike to a shop and get a quote for repair or replacement.

Insurance exists to put you back into the same position as you where in before the event. It's not a crime to use it.
It sounds like this person needs to have there licence removed before she does it again as well.


----------



## Johnno260 (7 Nov 2017)

Sorry to hear about your accident.

If you want/need the CCTV footage you need to ask sooner rather than later, if it's looped sooner or later it will record over that days events, depends on the system they have in place.

I would say go the official route, I'm sure she panicked/shocked but her standard of driving sounds totally unacceptable, if it happens again she needs to be held to account, also if you settle privately but have a hidden injury stemming from this your have no comeback.

I hope you get this resolved soon and you and the bike make a full recovery.


----------

